# do loaches sense snails?



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I just watched a clown loach and a weather loach dig in teh substrate to reach a snail.. yes I know thats what they do, however it was weird. First the clown was picking substrate up and moving it to the side (piece by peice) then the waether came over and started doing the same.. but right beside the clown basically saying "hey two of us can dig a bigger better hole!"


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well they're sensitive to barometric pressure, so I'd guess that their capable of detecting the minute vibrations and shifts that the snails make within the substrate. The same way birds can hear the worms slithering underground.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

. . . and/or they might smell the snails.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That is interesting; I'd keep an eye on it to see if they do it again.


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, they eat them, and yes, Botia are sensitive to Barometic pressure. Quite normal, do not be too concerned, especially if this is just a one-off.


----------

